# Periscoping Beauties



## SirThumpsalot (Dec 5, 2012)

Lets post pictures of out gorgeous buns periscoping....

I haven't been able to get any cause my Bud is a stinker...but I'd love to see yours....they are one of my faves!

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucy 

Of course this is a rare photo opp. So she is barely in the frame!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

Flynn, queen of the periscope!





And Babbitty, who only wants to be picked up all the time.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 6, 2012)

Toby periscopes all the time! He also always crosses his front paws everytime he does it.


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 6, 2012)

So... If Toby goes missing, he may just be on vacation visiting Gunston and Whidbey... He's adorable


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 6, 2012)

MarisaAndToby said:


> Toby periscopes all the time! He also always crosses his front paws everytime he does it.



Monty does that too! My only decent pics of her periscoping are from above, because she's so big that when she does it while I'm sitting, she stands up out of the frame 

Monty at 4 months:





More recent:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 6, 2012)

They look so prim and proper when they do it! It makes my heart melt. Also... Flemmie ears!!! <3


----------



## Anaira (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a few of Nermal, but I'll post this one since I didn't put it in the other thread.




And I have to post this one.


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 6, 2012)

Guns looking for a treat


----------



## FlowerBaby (Dec 6, 2012)

The one and only picture I have of my baby, Flower, standing up ... with a bonus tongue in there too! XD


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 6, 2012)

Can barely tell, but she was while sitting on my tummy. Lol.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's Natasha Rabbitova, mini-Rex in full periscope:











Here's Scooter - slavetoabunny's castor mini-Rex:






And finally, my first rabbit, the late opal mini-Rex Scone MacBunny:


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 10, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 11, 2012)

Monty, just standing around.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't have any pictures of Phoenix periscoping since she can't keep her balance and falls on her back (so cute btw) but here's one of Hippogryff. 

Unfortunately I only caught his chin and nose hahah! 






:nicethread:inlove:


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 12, 2012)

Anaira said:


> I have a few of Nermal, but I'll post this one since I didn't put it in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dwarfs correct?


----------



## cwolfec (Feb 6, 2013)

Big Bunny ready to tip over while he periscopes for a treat


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Feb 6, 2013)

My beautiful Malachi. R.I.P


----------



## Hkok (Feb 28, 2013)

Erslev is just checking things out


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 28, 2013)

Heres Gracie


----------



## cassfuentes (Apr 28, 2013)

The ones on the top are more yummy!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oooo i like this thread! Here's buster being a worrywart/grump


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Begging


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Phoebe begging


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 29, 2013)

"Momma, what's that funny sound? It came from over dere"


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 30, 2013)

My big boy Clover awaiting his morning fruit!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

Clover is too cute! I love his sweet little nose.


----------



## Shmoo06 (May 1, 2013)

Mario?


----------



## kaosu (Jun 2, 2013)

Titan being cute ^_^


----------



## bellaterra214 (May 17, 2014)

Lulu in the morning light


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

Wuv snowy


----------



## CapnEsah (Jul 9, 2014)

"Hey, that's my pillow!!!!" &#128559;


----------



## Azerane (Jul 10, 2014)

So much love for my little man


----------

